# might trade sho28 for a 1336 12v



## SNOWJOB1125 (Apr 4, 2015)

i think im gonna trade my new sho28 for a 1336 pro with 12v..its a 2005 model, but its in pretty good shape too...it had electric chute, but now has manual (which i prefer)...i love the 12v starter option(just an unecessary bell and whistle, but i think its neat)...i just need something bigger as my new driveway is gigantic....i think im going to trade, as it doesnt get much bigger than the 1336....


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

only thing bad is you'll most likely have to wait until next winter to use it


----------



## Marty013 (Mar 14, 2014)

yhow long you taking to clear the sno now?? how deep a snow do u get per time??


----------



## SNOWJOB1125 (Apr 4, 2015)

my new driveway is 350ft...i have a plow on my atv, but it the snow gets too deep the plow on atv has a hard time ....but i should have bought a wider unit...im a good size guy, so moving it around isnt an issue....


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Have you thought about a tractor with a 2 stage blower. My son got a new John Deere D140 lawn tractor last summer and the 44" John Deere blower was installed in the fall. It does a super job and very quick. There is a huge difference between clearing his driveway and pathways with the tractor compared to the 12/32" Toro snowblower he had previously. It now looks so even and neat and tidy. For a large area it is hard to beat a tractor blower.

Like everything else the condition is important, chains and weights for traction and the hydro static transmission in good working order.

After the winter the blower is taken off and the 48" mower is put on for summer grass cutting and chores can be handled with a small 10 cubic ft trailer to haul stuff around.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

A tractor blower would be pretty cool. Expensive, of course, especially if you don't have a suitable tractor already. The cheaper tractor blowers seem to often be single-stage. 

But with the right machine, and the right situation (a long distance to clear, so not a lot of backing up & turning around), a tractor could be a sweet setup. 

Of course, for the cost of a nice garden tractor & 2-stage blower, you could probably get an old pickup with a plow, and use it just for clearing the driveway  That's not as fun, though. MyTractorForum.com could probably provide more feedback on tractor blowers. 

But for the original discussion, the 1336 sounds like it would probably help speed up the process for you. For smaller storms, when you're not power-limited, the extra 8" of clearing width could be really nice. I don't know what engine the 28 SHO has, but a 13hp engine is still quite beefy, even if it's smaller than the SHO's.


----------



## Elt31987 (Sep 6, 2015)

The SHO has a 306cc (around 10-11 HP)


----------



## SNOWJOB1125 (Apr 4, 2015)

i traded it...better shape than i anticipated...he gave me the electric chute control motor with it, but he had a manual installed(better IMO)....the thing is an absolute behemouth...it has the key start which is neat...


----------



## SNOWJOB1125 (Apr 4, 2015)

it will fit my needs nicely...i need to get some extra shear pins..


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Congrats! As long as you are happy with what you have. I love the auto start too, but so easy to start those with the rope. Does it have heated grips?


----------



## SNOWJOB1125 (Apr 4, 2015)

it does have heated grips...the SHO's werent as warm as these ones...it also has electric chute(which has been replaced with a crank one, however i have the motor and cover to re-install, but im not going to).....im going to take it for a tune up when season is over....probly could use a carb cleaning, because its had minimal use in the past 2 years...


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Awesome, congrats! Looks like a very nice machine. 

If it starts and runs OK, I'd probably be inclined to hold off on a tune-up by a shop, if it were me. Change the oil youself, grease the zerk fittings, check the belts and bushings, etc, and call it done.


----------



## SNOWJOB1125 (Apr 4, 2015)

i did notice it runs better on half choke, which leads me to believe the float may be a little stuck or jet clogged....thats why i mentioned the tune-up, but on the other hand i can do it myself, just need the time...even if it cost me 100$-150$ or so its ok, because it doesnt owe me anything..i sold my last older blower to buy the SHO, so its not a huge deal if it needs a carb cleaning.....belts are new, manual chute is new, hand warmers/light, 12v start all work great, so im happy with everything....im interested in how good/far this is going to throw snow...may have to wait till next season, although theyre calling for some snow tonite, but i dont think its gonna warrant getting this machine out to blow it....


----------



## vmaxed (Feb 23, 2014)

Sea Foam will clean carburetors


----------

